# Seagate50 vs Sealine x 50 vs Penn Squall 40 HELP please!!



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

Gentlemen,
I'm looking for one more surf casting combo to tackle bull reds/ 4-7' sharks/ giant rays from the beach. I'll be fishing 4-6oz of lead plus bait. I'm looking for the easiest casting, most durable reel that I can find for under $160. Any suggestions?
I like the Daiwa's because of the centrifugal brakes, but I like the Penn name a little better. I have a 555 that I picked up the end of last season so I'm still a rookie conventional caster. I think I was learning pretty quick, but any aid I can get from the reel having casting brakes, I'll gladly take. I could be talked into another 545 or 555 if they are the best option. They seem to be the cheapest option right now. It seems like a lotta guys fish the SLOSH's and like them, just wondering if anybody stepped up to the Seagate.

I appreciate all suggestions and arguments for selecting one of these or any other reel that I may have left out.

Tight lines,
SB


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm sure you probably know what your doing but those are awfully huge casting reels. The Squall 40 holds 360 yards of 30 pound mono. I think the standard for big drum is usually you need around 200 yards of 17 to 20 pound mono.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if I was looking for a reel that size I would buy a Daiwa Saltist 50


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

According to Penn's web site the mag braking is only available on the Squall 12 & 15.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Those reels are overkill for what you are targeting. Of the two criteria you mentioned, 1)Easy casting-2) Most durable, they do not fit both. Either of the brands and lines of reel you mentioned are durable. None of the sizes are what I, and most seasoned surf casters, would call easy to cast. Unless you have massive hands and a very strong thumb, the spools will be very hard to keep pinned on a good cast. What I would suggest is a 30 sized Diawa, or the Squall 15. The 30 sized Diawa will still be a bit large to hold the spool until you get a good grip built up. The Saltist will be the best option and holds over 300yards of 20lb mono. Either the 30 sized Diawa or the Squall 15 will land just about any 7' or below shark and the biggest drum you will see.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

Daiwa Saltist 20 is your ticket...Fill it with 20lb mono and top with a good bite leader for those sharks and you are in business...I bought a 30 to use as double duty heavy surf and light bottom fishing...the 30 is overkill for the beach...for sharks in that range...


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Penn Fathom 15...Blows the Squall away in my opinion


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

I am in the market for the same set up as well. I personally will be choosing Penn, not saying there is anything wrong with Diawa's. I have never used Diawa's line of reels but they do have some fantastic reviews and first hand experience with several surf casters on here. I own all Penn reels and they are awesome reels to say the least. I did however go back and forth as to which company to choose. Considering the reels I own have treated me well, especially being fairly new to surfcasting...why change. I have taken a liking to the fathom 25n but will know much more when I actually am able to hold it in my hands, that is when my decision will be made to which reel size I choose. Which ever company you choose I still think you will NOT be dissatisfied with either.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Fathom 15 all day !-sam


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

The Fathom 15 is a beautiful reel but am I correct it has no mag system?


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes it does Not have a mag system


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

SLOASH 50,enuf said? very castable in the right hands with practice,have gotten into mine on a custom 9' thick stick close to 110yds(best cast) avg about 80-100,this reel will whip them drum quick and will stand up to shark and rays in the 200+ catagory,as for the brakes,as everybody who knows me,i find they do better work in the trash can,but thats just me.best pro for these reels -sand doesn't get in them as badly as other brands,these things are tanks!!!


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

The Fathom star drag reels DO NOT have "magnets". Although they do have an internal braking system. When you open the side plate (opposite the handle side) by removing the 3 screws you can turn each brake block on or off. They should come with the brake blocks turned off. The springs can be "clicked" to the on position by pushing each spring block free from the catch point nearest the spindle located at the center of the spool. The catch point looks kind of like one side of an hour glass. Just use your finger nail or the tip of a flat head to turn them on or off. Turn them all on for the most braking force or just a few for less braking. This was an answer directly from Penn when I asked the question regarding there braking system. I have not yet casted this reel, but seems to have mixed reviews about whether or not the brakes are effective. Majority being that is NOT very effective. Maybe even re-considering my reel choice.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

The Slosh reels have cetrifugal breaks too. When it comes to reels you advocate break blocks or mags. I am fine with both but prefer mags given a real choice. The Fathom would be hands down a top o da line winner of a reel if they put the Squall mag in it. But since they don't I will stick with what I have instead of dropping two bennies. 

110 with a 9'er and a 50....I gotta see that. That takes some good form.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

but the Saltist have the forward gearbox and are so much easier to cast than a slsh, sha,or shv


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the idea of being able to adjust the mag brake, especially while learning how to use a casting reel. That's the main reason I've decided on the Squall 15.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

You could consider the avet sx 5.3 mc....or the shimno toruim 14 got those too Great reels -Sam


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

lots of people throw reels without mags and non magged reels can be modded rather easliy ... one or two abus I have static magged but most of mine are not magged and I do just fine ... and most would buy an Akios over the Squalls if you want a mag


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yall must have some tiny hands to be thinkin a 30 is hard to grip........


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

I LOVE shimano's, but neither the Torium nor the TLD have any sort of brakes. On my bass reels, I prefer the centrifugal brakes, but I'm also not firing as much weight. I'd agree that these reels seem too big, but we have hooked more giant sharks and rays than reds down here unfortunately. I have seen the bottom of a 555 spooled with 300 yards of 30# braid and topped with 30# mono more times than I would ever believed I would have...

I appreciate everyone's opinion! I am intrigued by the Squall 15 but my 6500 holds more line! I'm just afraid to hook that fish of a lifetime only to get spooled. If I step up to the 25N, I lose the mag brake which is the selling point of the reel. 

The advantage of my 555 is that most of the time, I'm able to fight the fish on the mono top shot, but the braid is there if I need it. It looks like stepping down would put me more at risk of having all of my mono off of the reel. I really don't want to test my line to line connection for extended periods. I guess that's why I went bigger than necessary...

SB


----------

